

How to Compete When All You Do is Solve Problems - jbyers
http://www.userscape.com/blog/index.php/site/how_to_compete_when_all_you_do_is_solve_problems/

======
skmurphy
HelpSpot is in a crowded market with viable open source solutions as well as
established competitors at the same price point. With that in mind I offer the
following as a constructive criticism.

HelpSpot prospects need more help determining if it's an appropriate solution:
what are three symptoms or specific bug tracking needs that would indicate
HelpSpot is the right choice compared to alternatives? The case studies don't
have to badmouth competitive alternatives, but they should explain how
customers determined it was a better choice.

HelpSpot clearly has satisfied customers, but they don't offer a meaningful
differentiation or help prospects with a specific needs analysis. It's not
surprising more articles are not written about them: it's not clear why they
are remarkable.

